# Scutigerid, Salticid, mayfly, mantis,



## orionmystery (Jan 2, 2014)

A Scutigerid with huntsman spider prey. Not only the Scutigerid has up to 15 pairs of legs, the legs can be curled up to grab its prey too! Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Scutigeridae IMG_4527 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Vinegaroons IMG_4465 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


mayfly



Mayfly IMG_4282 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A Hapalopeza sp.(?) mantis laying an ootheca on a tree trunk. Selangor, Malaysia.



Mantis laying ootheca IMG_3952 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Beautiful jumping spider



Jumping Spider IMG_0551 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Jumping Spider IMG_0571 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nervine (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely a beautiful jumping spider. Love the colors in it.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice shots.


----------



## cadejo (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome stuff! I was checking you photos on flickr, simply amazing!


----------

